# Black Edition Rim Colour Help



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Had my wheels refurbished a while ago and while they were in, I asked for the colour to be changed from silver to the dark grey that is standard on most other Black Editions.

The wheels are going back in a couple of days due to the poor finish but the longer I've had them, the more I'm convinced that the colour isn't quite right. Can I get some opinions on the pics below? The first is my car, the second is what I believe to be the standard BE colour.

Can someone confirm if the second picture is L8AU? The place I'm taking them doesn't use manufacturer paint codes (they use something along the lines of a hex code or RGB etc.) but they claim to do a lot of work for Audi and apparently knew the colour. I don't want to ask for it a touch darker for them to end up almost black by not being specific enough!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

They look nice mate, I wish I went for something like that on my beamer instead of anthracite; too dark for le mans


----------



## Andrew9758 (Feb 20, 2017)

Having only the pictures to go off , the second picture looks like the right sort of colour for the black edition . They are a Matt finish


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

Here are the colour of the rims on my Black Edition for comparison, it's never easy to tell by a photo though as different cameras and different light make a massive difference.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

if its black edition keep it black edition


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

mono


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks guys! I think mine are definitely too light.

I'm trying to get the original black edition colour - not sure why anyone would pay for BE spec and then choose silver wheels from factory 

I thought that as I'm getting the wheels refurbed a second time, I may as well get them to do the colour properly this time


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

zombiemorg said:


> I'm trying to get the original black edition colour - not sure why anyone would pay for BE spec and then choose silver wheels from factory


I think its all down to personal taste really, i prefer silver like the one below as i don't think the anthracite wheels match well with daytona grey


----------

